
Foreign Stocks Don’t Belong in Your Portfolio - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/foreign-stocks-dont-belong-in-your-portfolio/
======
MulliMulli
"Economically and from an HBD perspective, with the possible exception of
high-IQ countires such as China and Singapore, foreign countries are typically
inferior to the U.S. in every way."

'Murica

